# Electrical wires near/touching supply ducts?



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, cables and conduits can run parallel to duct work and can touch each other. You cannot use the duct to support the cable though.


----------



## Borgs8 (Feb 3, 2011)

many thanks. i am not sure i understand what you mean by "support", however. again, many thanks. my main concern is electrical wires and a junction box touching the flex duct for the forced air heat.


----------



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

OP - by "support" he means the duct should not carry the weight of the wire. Wires can not just be hanging in the air. Boring holes in joists (NOT TRUSSES) or using a running board are examples of POSSIBLE acceptable alternatives - check local electrical and building codes.

J.V., does your answer also apply to uninsulated round or rectangular ducts? Or do I need to insulate them first?

RST


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

RST said:


> J.V., does your answer also apply to uninsulated round or rectangular ducts? Or do I need to insulate them first?


You can run wires in that situation. 

In a home there are very few regs relating to separation distance from any thing. There are requirements to derate wire or to use wiring methods acceptable for the location. 

But only the Urban Legend Electrical code says things like:
Can't run wires within X distance of water pipes
Can't run wires next to gas lines(don't recommend it)
No Wire Nuts in a Panel


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

RST said:


> J.V., does your answer also apply to uninsulated round or rectangular ducts? Or do I need to insulate them first?
> 
> RST


No. It does not matter if its insulated or not.


----------



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> You can run wires in that situation.
> 
> In a home there are very few regs relating to separation distance from any thing. There are requirements to derate wire or to use wiring methods acceptable for the location.
> 
> ...


ULEC! Funny! :laughing:


----------



## proremodel (Jan 30, 2011)

GRRRR I hate when people screw up and put wire nuts in a panel :furious:. Not that it is wrong just the fact that it looks like crap.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

proremodel said:


> GRRRR I hate when people screw up and put wire nuts in a panel :furious:. Not that it is wrong just the fact that it looks like crap.


What??


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

proremodel said:


> GRRRR I hate when people screw up and put wire nuts in a panel :furious:. Not that it is wrong just the fact that it looks like crap.


agreed:no: quilty:whistling2:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

jlmran said:


> What??


Wire nuts and other connections can be made in panels. Panels can be used as raceways in most instances also.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

I know. I was questioning the 'anger'. Some folks really need help with priorities.


----------



## LyonsElecSupply (Jun 16, 2010)

J. V. said:


> Wire nuts and other connections can be made in panels. Panels can be used as raceways in most instances also.


You can also remove the bussing and use it as a giant junction box provided you have a cover for it. This is common with fuse panels that get converted to breaker panels at the same amperage.


----------



## proremodel (Jan 30, 2011)

jlmran said:


> I know. I was questioning the 'anger'. Some folks really need help with priorities.


One of those quality control things. Don't start cutting your wire until you figured out you have enough to get to the bottom of the box.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

proremodel said:


> One of those quality control things. Don't start cutting your wire until you figured out you have enough to get to the bottom of the box.


Well yeah. For new work no kidding. What about a panel change? 
You think it "looks like crap"?? Seriously? I'd MUCH rather see a few wire nuts in a panel (ABSOLUTELY LEGAL btw) than several splice boxes above it.


----------

